# Email Hacked? I Keep Getting Return Titled "Mail Delivery Failure"



## lazarusUSA (Feb 2, 2008)

I suspect that someone has hijacked my Email and used it to deliver spam. I get the return titled "Mail Delivery System-Mail Delivery Failure," so I have to assume that someone is using me to send out MANY spam messages. I just get back the undeliverable ones.....but I'm getting 30-60 of these daily!

Does anyone have any advice as to how I can kill this program? I use Malwarebytes, Superantispyware, Advanced System Care 5. I have Avira and Zone Alarm. This is an example of what I get. I've removed my Email addy and the spam that is always included at the bottom.....(work at home-type spam)

Thanks for any thoughts.....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

This message was created automatically by the mail system (ecelerity).

A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:

>>> [email protected] (after RCPT TO): 550 5.1.1 <[email protected]>: Recipient address rejected: aol.com


____________________________________________________________

------ This is a copy of the original message, including all headers. ------

Return-Path: <*My Email Addy*>
Authentication-Results: cdptpa-omtalb.mail.rr.com [email protected]; auth=pass (LOGIN)
X-Authority-Analysis: v=2.0 cv=Dp/UCRD+ c=1 sm=0 a=05ChyHeVI94A:10 a=IkcTkHD0fZMA:10 a=ayC55rCoAAAA:8 a=2P1Iio8AAAAA:20 a=k_-Bwsufyp3jObzRllAA:9 a=QEXdDO2ut3YA:10 a=ykPp84_CsecA:10 a=IawXvI9lP1MA:10 a=I/Y2B5siD85m4xiaUEvqGA==:117
X-Cloudmark-Score: 0
Received: from [10.127.132.101] ([10.127.132.101:34755] helo=cdptpa-web10-z01)
by cdptpa-oedge02.mail.rr.com (envelope-from <[email protected]>)
(ecelerity 2.2.3.46 r()) with ESMTPA
id 0F/24-13948-6214CFF4; Tue, 10 Jul 2012 14:50:14 +0000
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Date: Tue, 10 Jul 2012 14:50:14 +0000
From: *<my email addy>*
To: [email protected]
Subject: Make cash from your computer
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=utf-8
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
X-Priority: 3 (Normal)
Sensitivity: Normal
X-Originating-IP:
*(spam message..."Work At Home")*


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

You are indeed infected. Unfortunately this is not the forum for virus removal because that is a complex and difficult process. TSF prefers that you consult specially trained forum members for virus removal.

Go ahead and post in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware forum (another one under the Security forum). Read and follow the instructions found here before posting-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------

